
Equifax hack exposed more information than we thought, documents show - vmarsy
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-equifax-hack-20180209-story.html
======
Powerofmene
\- Equifax did not mean to mislead consumers by only providing a portion of
the information that was accessed by the hackers.

Why do companies think that when they are caught being less than forthright
that their explanations will be seen as anything but disingenuous?

